# Switch für Fritz!Box 6490 Cable



## bath92 (3. Juli 2015)

*Switch für Fritz!Box 6490 Cable*

Hallo, ich bräuchte Hilfe bei der Auswahl eines geeigneten Switch.  

Da bei mir ein Umstieg von 16Mbit/s (DSL-Telekom) auf 100Mbit/s (Kabel) ansteht benötige ich neue Hardware um alle Geräte im 
Haus mit LAN zu versorgen. LAN-Kabel sind bereits überall vorhanden, es geht nur um die "Verteilung". Da der neue Router (Fritz!Box 6490 Cable)
in der Nähe des Kabelanschlusses aufgebaut wird, benötige ich am Platz des alten Router (Speedport W 700V) nun einen Switch.
Es müssen mind. sechs Geräte versorgt werden (4 PCs, Drucker, Receiver).

Was der Switch können soll, bzw. welche Funktionen des Routers er nicht "behindern" soll: IPv4 und IPv6, Portfreigaben, Dynamisches DNS, VPN

Zurzeit läuft außerdem ein Netgear FS605v3 Switch im Keller. Sollte ich diesen auch ersetzten, um keinen Flaschenhals im Netzwerk zu haben?
Netgear FS605v3, 5-Port (FS605-300PES) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gruß bath92


----------



## Deep Thought (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Switch für Fritz!Box 6490 Cable*

Du kannst jeden beliebigen Gigabit- Switch (1000 Mbit/s) nehmen. Spezielle Features sind für deine Bedürfnisse nicht nötig.

Den alten Switch kann man im Prinzip weiter nutzen. Er hat mit 100 Mbit/s die gleiche Geschwindigkeit wie dein Kabelanschluss. Ich würde ihn aber trotzdem auch gegen ein 1000 Mbit/s Modell tauschen. Etwas Luft nach oben kann nie schaden.


----------



## bath92 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Switch für Fritz!Box 6490 Cable*

Ok, dann würde ich zweimal den gleichen Switch kaufen. 
Gibt's denn irgendwelche "Billighersteller" die man meiden sollte?

Ansonsten würde ich den hier kaufen: TP-Link TL-SG1008D, 8-Port Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Allerdings hab ich noch etwas Bedenken wegen IPv6 und der Switching Capacity von nur 16 Gbps. Hab vorher irgendwo gelesen das man
da auf mind. 18Gbps achten sollte, find den Link leider grad nicht.


----------



## Deep Thought (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Switch für Fritz!Box 6490 Cable*

Der TP-Link ist ok. Hab selbst ein ähnliches Modell.

Ob IPv4 oder IPv6 ist dem Switch egal. Der arbeitet eine Protokoll-Ebene tiefer. Da gibt es nur noch Ethernet-Pakete.

8 Ports x 1 Gbit/s x 2 (beide Richtungen) = 16 Gbit/s. Passt schon.


----------



## bath92 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Switch für Fritz!Box 6490 Cable*

Ok, danke dir.


----------

